# cuting labels and screen printing tags...



## Bades (Feb 13, 2009)

I would like to do this yet, wouldn't that look unprofessional? I feel if you cut the labels you'll still see a stub for sure...

Now I know people can rip the stitching out and completely take out the tag, but then doesn't that require them to sew it back up?

My blank vendor will cut tags and sew new labels on, but they wont take off the tags only and send it to me if I wanted to get a tag screen printed. 

So if I wanted someone to take the labels out completely, that's a whole other company I have to get involved and even more shipping charges going from blank vendor, to seamstress, to printer, to me...

Any thoughts, what are people doing if they have screen printed tags on their shirts?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If cut right, customers will never know a label was there unless they were looking for it. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t94404.html

If you want it completely removed and resewn, ask at your local dry cleaners. Or post a notice on the bulletin board at your local sewing machine store.


----------



## Bades (Feb 13, 2009)

splathead said:


> If cut right, customers will never know a label was there unless they were looking for it.


k did not know that. thanks!


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

TSC Apparel will cut and resew the taping without putting a new label in. We normally try to use brands with tear away or side seamed labels, but TSC is who we use for label removal.


----------



## Bades (Feb 13, 2009)

Unik Ink said:


> TSC Apparel will cut and resew the taping without putting a new label in. We normally try to use brands with tear away or side seamed labels, but TSC is who we use for label removal.


That's my vendor too, I'm pretty sure they said they will take off the company tag, but not the care instructions tag...So they will ship you shirts with no labels at all on them? Ill have to call them and double check this.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

They will take off the company logo. No one can legally sell you garments with no care instructions.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

adivito said:


> They will take off the company logo. No one can legally sell you garments with no care instructions.


According to the FTC distributors can sell to wholesalers without the labels, as long as the care instructions are on the invoice. No one can legally sell to the end user without care instructions.

I believe Continental sells to wholesalers with no label at all.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes, we have had it done at least 3 times now. They remove both labels, and tape one set of labels on the top shirt of each stack of alike size shirts.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

good info to know. I typically don't sell to wholesalers so my rule of thumb was no tag no go.


----------

